# Αμοιβές μεταφραστών (καλά που δεν πληρώνουμε από πάνω)



## Zann (Apr 8, 2013)

Πόσο νομίζουν κάποιοι ότι κοστίζει μια μετάφραση; Σταχυολογώ διάφορες γνώμες από μια συζήτηση που έγινε εδώ:

http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/178936-%CE%AD%CE%BA%CE%B4%CE%BF%CF%83%CE%B7-%CE%B2%CE%B9%CE%B2%CE%BB%CE%AF%CE%BF%CF%85/page-13



> Γνωρίζει κανείς πόσο πάει να μεταφράσεις ένα μυθιστόρημα περίπου 120 χιλιάδων λέξεων στα αγγλικά; Το λέω γιατί η ιδέα με το e-book μου αρέσει αρκετά.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ευκολη η διαδικασία. Πάντος, δεν νομίζω να κοστίσει η μετάφραση παραπάνω απο 300 ευρώ, μπορεί και πολύ πιο λίγα.
> 
> Μέγιστη τιμή; Δεν έχω ιδέα, ούτε το 'χω ψάξει ακόμα το θέμα. Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα είναι να ρωτήσεις γνωστούς σου μήπως και έχουν να σου προτείνουν κάποιον ή να βάλεις αγγελία σε εφημερίδα ζητώντας φοιτητή για τη μετάφραση.



Με έπιασε νευρικό γέλιο. Ευτυχώς πιο κάτω ένας γνωστός μας βάζει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2013)

Τέλειο :) Αυτός που το γράφει, υπολόγισε το κόστος σε 0,25 λεπτά του ευρώ/λέξη. :lol:


----------



## Zann (Apr 8, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι δεν φαντάστηκε, ούτε κατά προσέγγιση, πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται μια τέτοια μετάφραση. Μια βδομαδούλα θα κάνει ο μεταφραστής, σου λέει.

Και βέβαια, όταν θέλουμε να γίνει καλή δουλειά, ψάχνουμε να βρούμε έναν φοιτητή!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 8, 2013)

Zann said:


> Νομίζω ότι δεν φαντάστηκε, ούτε κατά προσέγγιση, πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται μια τέτοια μετάφραση. Μια βδομαδούλα θα κάνει ο μεταφραστής, σου λέει.
> 
> Και βέβαια, όταν θέλουμε να γίνει καλή δουλειά, ψάχνουμε να βρούμε έναν φοιτητή!



Γιατί, καλέ; Τι απέγινε ο γιος του καφετζή; Δεν μείναμε ικανοποιημένοι;

Μα με τίποτα να μην ευχαριστιούνται αυτοί οι άθρωποι...


----------



## Marinos (Apr 8, 2013)

Εντάξει, αν είδα καλά αυτός που ελπίζει για 300 ευρώ γεννήθηκε το '97, άρα είναι δεκαπέντε-δεκάξι χρονώ. Συγχωρείται. :)
(Ο Ζαζ τι κάνει εκεί μέσα; )


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2013)

Marinos said:


> (Ο Ζαζ τι κάνει εκεί μέσα; )


(Τι εννοείτε, καλέ μου κύριε; :))


----------



## Marinos (Apr 8, 2013)

Zazula said:


> (Τι εννοείτε, καλέ μου κύριε; :))


Τίποτα, τίποτα, αιώνιε έφηβε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

Καλά, μην τρελαίνεστε, είναι λογικό να μην καταλαβαίνει τον όγκο δουλειάς ένα παιδί.


----------

